
Show HN: CLI to generate boilerplate code for React components - tdfranklin
https://github.com/tdfranklin/newtons-apple
======
tdfranklin
Hi and thank you for taking a look at my project! This is my first Open Source
project and I would love any feedback, criticism or suggestions for it.

The next features I plan to implement is the ability to create "dumb"
components (currently it only creates "smart" components) and to also add
Redux boilerplate support.

